# Mine all Mine!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

\

Thanks Ed Very Very Cool
I bet it was harder than the big one!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

That's um...........freeking AWESOME! enjoy it brother!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice hit!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

It looks great Dave !!!


Ed, you tha man !!!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS* Dave!!! That's *ultra-STUPENDOUS!!!!!!!!*

:target:. . . .:target:. . . .:target:. . . .:target:

~Gary


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, that thing looks great!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome humi, and well deserved.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Enjoy Bro!!! For all you do.... this One's for you, Bud! (or something like that)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh nice gift Ed. I was about to tune Dave for claiming the raffle Humi as his own then found this thread. Very devious.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Oh nice gift Ed. I was about to tune Dave for claiming the raffle Humi as his own then found this thread. Very devious.


Nah... I have the raffle humi sitting here.... getting good and seasoned.... waiting for somebody to win it so I can build out the tray work for them....


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, well deserved


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ya gotta love that! Awesome!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Oh nice gift Ed. I was about to tune Dave for claiming the raffle Humi as his own then found this thread. Very devious.


You Aussies :rotfl: It's pretty cool an exact replica of the raffle box about the size of a small shoe box. Tune me huh yeah right. :wave:


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job Ed, I can't wait for its bigger brother to be sitting in my house.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

wow man that is nice!

very cool Ed!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw that guy in person yesterday, and its a work of art. Ed, wow that is really all i have to say. Dave I know how much that meant to you, very nice thing and im gald to be a part of this place because of guys like you.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I saw that guy in person yesterday, and its a work of art. Ed, wow that is really all i have to say. Dave I know how much that meant to you, very nice thing and im gald to be a part of this place because of guys like you.


Very nicely said Jesse and I second that "Holding hand up".


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Very nicely said Jesse and I second that "Holding hand up".


 The good thing is know i what to steal if dave ever tries to take my Paris Hilton blow up doll away again when im bad


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats is pretty amazing, Great Job Ed. A well deserved hit to a great BOTL.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Another fine piece of art by Ed, great addition to your collection Dave :tu


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Not many BOTL's on this planet are as deserving as you are, Dave. 

Thanks for everything you do! 

And let me know what you find out about the LADIES!! (you know what I'm talkin' bout! :usa: )


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Well deserved ! Thats one sweet humidor !! Enjoy !!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Not many BOTL's on this planet are as deserving as you are, Dave.
> 
> Thanks for everything you do!
> 
> And let me know what you find out about the LADIES!! (you know what I'm talkin' bout! :usa: )


Posted the letter from CPT Joe and some pics on the troop picture thread and both contest threads.

Better let your GF do the shopping. LOL


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Now let's get serious and stop all this mushy crap. 

How in the heck did we get to post number #23 in a thread on Puff.com where the OP posted a pic of an empty humidor - AND NO ONE CALLS HIM OUT?! 

I ain't skeered of no Smelvis. This is Puff.com and I demand that humidor get filled with some premium hand rolled sticks!! :rant:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Now let's get serious and stop all this mushy crap.
> 
> How in the heck did we get to post number #23 in a thread on Puff.com where the OP posted a pic of an empty humidor - AND NO ONE CALLS HIM OUT?!
> 
> I ain't skeered of no Smelvis. This is Puff.com and I demand that humidor get filled with some premium hand rolled sticks!! :rant:


Still being a noob myself, I was trying to be nice. Personally I find an empty humi, even if it is one of Ed's, to be rather depressing and even offensive.

Smelvis, we demand satisfaction... fill that humi!

:fencing:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It's my dry box, Oh and Chris after we met I decided to help and bought the complex you live in, consider this your 30 day notice! :roll:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> It's my dry box, Oh and Chris after we met I decided to help and bought the complex you live in, consider this your 30 day notice! :roll:


That means for the next 30 days, I live with Smelvis!!

Now, where the heck are all those cigars hiding?!?!? :spy:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> It's my dry box, Oh and Chris after we met I decided to help and bought the complex you live in, consider this your 30 day notice! :roll:





Magnate said:


> That means for the next 30 days, I live with Smelvis!!
> 
> Now, where the heck are all those cigars hiding?!?!? :spy:


Smelvis, I lived in Lynnwood for two years, I know there is no such thing as a 'dry box', or dry anything else, up there,... fill that humi!!!

Magnate, after you smoke all his 'gars, there are plenty of empty houses down here in SW FL. Hell the house across the street from me sold for $15k last year!

Just bring 'gars and we will welcome you to the sunny South.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> That means for the next 30 days, I live with Smelvis!!
> 
> Now, where the heck are all those cigars hiding?!?!? :spy:


There the only thing not hiding ask Jesse or Sean, They are hard to miss. :dunno:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Smelvis, I lived in Lynnwood for two years, I know there is no such thing as a 'dry box', or dry anything else, up there,... fill that humi!!!


No Really I have certain Gars that if I smoke em right outta the umi they crack like hell, course I use pellet heat and keep my humis and different levels, just trust me I need a dry box at times. :dunno:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

c'mon Smelvis... just show us the girls!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> No Really I have certain Gars that if I smoke em right outta the umi they crack like hell, course I use pellet heat and keep my humis and different levels, just trust me I need a dry box at times. :dunno:


Dave, buddy, I think you may have missed my joke... I was referring to the CONSTANT rain and gloom up there... I'm solar powered & couldn't stand it up there...

We just want to see some gars in that BEAUTIFUL box!

I just wish I could afford a Waxing Moon humi...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Dave, buddy, I think you may have missed my joke... I was referring to the CONSTANT rain and gloom up there... I'm solar powered & couldn't stand it up there...
> 
> We just want to see some gars in that BEAUTIFUL box!
> 
> I just wish I could afford a Waxing Moon humi...


What part do you live in it never rains in Bellevue? :couch2: The humis is a miniature of the troop humi may hold 15 cigars. LOL

I got thee joke but my funny typing finger are broke I guess.

You join our WA herf yet dude? we meet often!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> What part do you live in it never rains in Bellevue? :couch2: The humis is a miniature of the troop humi may hold 15 cigars. LOL
> 
> I got thee joke but my funny typing finger are broke I guess.
> 
> You join our WA herf yet dude? we meet often!


The best job I ever had was when I was up there... I am about 3000 miles away from y'all now. Kind of hard to make a WA herf...

btw... I know there is a Jefferson Davis Highway up there... I've even seen the markers.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> The best job I ever had was when I was up there... I am about 3000 miles away from y'all now. Kind of hard to make a WA herf...
> 
> btw... I know there is a Jefferson Davis Highway up there... I've even seen the markers.


Da Plane Da Plane to the herf Da Plane, Okay I actually am only here for the money myself once they kick my old ass out I'm gone to some exotic place.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Da Plane Da Plane to the herf Da Plane, Okay I actually am only here for the money myself once they kick my old ass out I'm gone to some exotic place.


Dave,

JUST SHOW US THE GIRLS!!!

fill that beautiful humi with some beautiful gars & take some pics...

then bring your old ass down to some exotic sunny place like here... no jobs... just plenty of sun... and bikinis...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Dave,
> 
> JUST SHOW US THE GIRLS!!!
> 
> ...


I'm not to old to be adopted bro, my allowance needs are a little high but hell I'm a good kid. 

Okay what do you want to see a picture of?


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I'm not to old to be adopted bro, my allowance needs are a little high but hell I'm a good kid.
> 
> Okay what do you want to see a picture of?


Just show us some of your best girls in that, your best box,.... and we will be satisfied... for now...

open banjo music...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Just show us some of your best girls in that, your best box,.... and we will be satisfied... for now...
> 
> open banjo music...


Oh no not until we get the allowance agreement in writing!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Oh no not until we get the allowance agreement in writing!


Smelvis, buddy, I am qualified as a member of the Confederate Border Patrol, the League of the South (active member for 11 yrs.), Sons of Confederate Veterans, Sons of the American Revolution (SAR), my mom & sis are DAR, hell I have 5 family members, or more, on the Mayflower... my name sake was not only a king of the Celts but also a contemporary of Arthur...

As such, I hereby grant Smelvis, knight of the realm, protector and provider for the citizen soldier above said allowance and privilege to look out for and care for the troops of our people, regardless of the errors of our governments, so long as the line of the 'SMELVIS' shall yet live, so help me God...

and all the hefers say...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Smelvis, buddy, I am qualified as a member of the Confederate Border Patrol, the League of the South (active member for 11 yrs.), Sons of Confederate Veterans, Sons of the American Revolution (SAR), my mom & sis are DAR, hell I have 5 family members, or more, on the Mayflower... my name sake was not only a king of the Celts but also a contemporary of Arthur...
> 
> As such, I hereby grant Smelvis, knight of the realm, protector and provider for the citizen soldier above said allowance and privilege to look out for and care for the troops of our people, regardless of the errors of our governments, so long as the line of the 'SMELVIS' shall yet live, so help me God...
> 
> and all the hefers say...


Aw crap I can't argue with that cheater! just a minute!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:amen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the best I can do without digging!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

oh yeah,... that's the stuff...


All hail Sir Smelvis, protector of the troops and and keeper of the soldier's herf...

:hail::hail::hail:

so mote it be...


.
.
.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> oh yeah,... that's the stuff...
> 
> All hail Sir Smelvis, protector of the troops and and keeper of the soldier's herf...
> 
> ...


Oh glad I didn't have to go below the top shelf, Next time though don't firget the coat of arms. LOL


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Now was that so hard? I suppose you held out for good reason you're a knight now. Cool that's gotta have some wicked perks.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Oh glad I didn't have to go below the top shelf, Next time though don't firget the coat of arms. LOL


workin' on it...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes that qualifies for a pass Sir Knight. Knight in rusty armour methinks. LMAO. Sir LunchAlot it is!

ROTFLMAO! oke:oke:oke::rotfl::tape:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Yes that qualifies for a pass Sir Knight. Knight in rusty armour methinks. LMAO. Sir LunchAlot it is!
> 
> ROTFLMAO! oke:oke:oke::rotfl::tape:


Okay who told? it is really gonna be my dry box though, and no Scott wasn't hard, did want me to dig farther into the humis and organize at a couple hours past midnight, LOL Ed's masterpiece will be here any day and I promise step by step pictures.

I will speed up the seasoning my way so after receiving it I will be loading it a couple day's later with plenty of photo's!!!

for now more :couch2:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Next time though don't firget the coat of arms. LOL





reblyell said:


> workin' on it...












May I present the Heraldric Emblem of the Smevis Line.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Dom!!



Thanks Dave aka Blaylock.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet humi...that sure is some nice woodwork..... i guess there are a few artists here on puff and it's nice to see the masterpieces you guys turn out....


----------

